# Haber, tener, avere



## SerinusCanaria3075

Ya que en español _haber_ se usa en su mayoría como verbo auxiliar, además de _hay_ (c'è, ci sono), _habrá_ (ci sará)... mi verdadera pregunta es sobre _tener_ y _tenere_. 

>tenendo conto
(teniendo en cuenta)
Ambos vienen del latín _tenere _(sostener, mantener) pero es curioso como el castellano escogió mantener esta forma para significar lo que en italiano es _avere_.
Cierto, _habere _(del latín)= tener o poser, pero en español hoy en día _haber _solo significa suceder u ocurrir. 

Existe palabra que describe a _haber/tener_ y _avere _(como *Copula* describe a _ser/estar_ y _essere/stare_)?


----------



## Jenesaisrien

No son cosas que suceden de un día para otro...en castellano medieval se utilizaba haber con el sentido  actual de tener. Si te fijas en el Poema de Mio Cid o en el Romancero hay muchos ejemplos. Lo mismo con ser y estar. 



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Cierto, _habere _(del latín)= tener o poser, pero en español hoy en día _haber _solo significa suceder u ocurrir.



Aquí no entiendo muy bien, el verbo haber tiene otros usos.

Con respecto a la palabra que buscas, soy muy mala en sintaxis, pero me parece que todo depende de la función sintáctica que le des. Ser y estar no siempre tienen función copulativa tampoco, pueden estar en función predicativa.

saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

_HABER - ESSERE - AVERE_
son *auxiliares*.

_TENER _sólo puede considerarse como verbo transitivo.
_TENERE _también.


----------



## heidita

sabrinita85 said:


> _HABER - ESSERE - AVERE_
> son *auxiliares*.
> 
> _TENER _sólo puede considerarse como verbo transitivo.
> _TENERE _también.


 
No sé si _tenere_ en italiano, pero tener también es *auxiliar*:


*



15. tr. U. como auxiliar con participio conjugado, haber. Te tengo dicho que no salgas

Click to expand...

*


----------



## sabrinita85

Es cierto, Heidita, has hecho bien en recordarlo. 

En italiano, no. *Tenere *sólo es verbo.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Cierto, _habere _(del latín)= tener o poser, pero en español hoy en día _haber _solo significa suceder u ocurrir.


Solo para aclarar:
>_había_ nieve en la calle (_c'era_ neve nella strada) 
>_hubo_ guerra en Alemania (_ci fu_ guerra nella Germania) (por favor corregir en caso de equivocarme)

Hasta donde yo sé o creía, los verbos Sum (esse) y Sto (stare), ambos del latín, eran lo que se les llamaba _copula_ en las lenguas romance, entonces, por lo que veo, no hay palabra que explique la evolución de los verbos Habeo (habere) y Teneo (tenere) del latín por lo que hoy en día es un lio explicar porque el castellano y portugués conservaron ambas formas mientras que en italiano y francés solo quedó _avere_ y _avoir_.
Como bien dijeron, tenere y tenir (fra.) unicamente se usan como verbos.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

El verbo sum tiene dos usos, como verbo copulativo y en lo que se denomina "uso pleno", en latín es fácil verlo porque  rigen casos diferentes.  En castellano, sí, al verbo ser se lo llama copulativo, pero eso no agota sus funciones. Si decís ¿Qué será de mí?, ahí cumple función predicativa. Algunos clasifican  a ser y estar como verbos auxiliares en formas pasivas....en fin, son verbos demasiado complejos, no creo que se pueda comprender su significado y mucho menos su evolución encasillándolos en algún término sintáctico que en muchos casos no deja de ser meramente convencional.
Del mismo modo, el verbo haber puede ser impersonal, auxiliar, se puede usar como "haber de": has de ir a tal lado; hay una expresión que ha caído en desuso, por ej, "tres días ha" (por "hace")..etc

Por otro lado, no se puede asimilar el sto del latín al estar castellano o stare italiano..lo mismo con el teneo-tener  No es tan lineal. Por ej en la mayoría de los casos que nosotros usamos estar en latín se usaría sum. De todos modos este es el foro italiano-español y con todo esto quizás nos estamos yendo un poco de tema , quizás puedas encontrar algo interesante en el foro de etimología e historia de las lenguas.

saludos


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Por otro lado, no se puede asimilar el _sto_ del latín al _estar_ castellano o _stare_ italiano


Yo tampoco se tanto sobre el uso de _sto_, pero es una realidad que en el español (quizas también portugués) se usa _estar_ casi al igual que _ser_ (50/50) mientras que en italiano el mayor uso de _stare_ es casi siempre con el gerundio (obviamente _essere_ es el que domina en italiano)
>sto perdendo, sto vedendo



> Por ej en la mayoría de los casos que nosotros usamos _estar,_ en latín se usaría _sum_.


Casi la misma relación hoy en día con el esp/ita, no? Es curioso que en español usemos _estar/ser_ casi como si fueran hermanos, pero bien, veré que encuentro en el foro de etimología


----------



## Uticens678

Ciao a tutti! Mi è venuta in mente una riflessione sulla differenza fra _tener_ e _haber_.
Prendiamo la frase "ho rotto il computer": il verbo ho rotto è un passato prossimo, che generalmente corrisponde al _pretérito perfecto_ spagnolo; questo è composto da due parti, cioè ho, voce del verbo avere con valore di ausiliare al presente indicativo, e rotto, participio passato di rompere. Il significato della frase è che io ho compiuto l'azione di rompere il computer.
Se invece volessi comunicare che il computer che io possiedo ha la caratteristica di essere rotto, in italiano direi "ho il computer rotto", con ho che è il verbo della seconda frase e che, a differenza di quello della prima frase, non ha il valore di ausiliare bensì ha lo stesso significato di "possedere", e "rotto", che a differenza della prima frase è un aggettivo. Il significato di questa seconda frase è che io possiedo un computer, quindi è mio, ed ha la caratteristica di essere rotto, ma non specifico se l'ho rotto io o un'altra persona.
L'unica differenza fra la prima e la seconda frase (senza considerarne il significato) è la posizione della parola "rotto", nella prima frase subito dopo l'ausiliare, "ho rotto il computer", e nella seconda dopo il sostantivo al quale si riferisce, ho il computer rotto.
Credo che in italiano si sia obbligati ad avere questi due diversi ordine delle parole (non sono intercambiabili fra loro) proprio perché il verbo "avere" in italiano vuole dire sia "_haber_" , cioè un ausiliare, sia "_tener_", un verbo che ha un significato proprio: la posizione di "rotto" fa capire quale sia il valore del verbo "avere" in ciascuna delle due frasi. Con altri verbi che non hanno due significati così diversi l'uno dall'altro, invece, la posizione dell'aggettivo è irrilevante: si può dire sia "lascio aperta la porta" sia "lascio la porta aperta" ed il significato è lo stesso. Fatta questa (lunghissima) premessa, passiamo allo spagnolo: visto che in questa lingua i due significati di _ausiliare_ e di _verbo che esprime possesso_ sono espressi da due verbi distinti, cioè rispettivamente _haber_ e _tener_, non ci dovrebbe essere l'ambiguità che si verifica in italiano con il verbo _avere_ e che obbliga a mettere, ad esempio, la parola "rotto" subito dopo il sostantivo al quale si riferisce se il significato di _avere_ è quello di tener; ricapitolando, credo che mentre la frase "ho rotto il computer" si traduca "he roto el ordenador", quindi con lo stesso ordine delle parole che c'è in italiano, "ho il computer rotto" in spagnolo si possa tradurre con due diversi ordini delle parole: sia "tengo el ordenador roto" sia "tengo roto el ordenador". Quello che vi chiedo è appunto: le cose stanno effettivamente così in spagnolo?
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente e vi chiedo scusa per la lunghezza del post  .


----------



## King Crimson

Attendi conferme o smentite dai madrelingua Uticens, ma sembrerebbe che anche in spagnolo la frase corrispondente all'italiano "ho il computer rotto" sia resa con una frequenza molto maggiore ponendo "roto" subito dopo "tengo" invece che alla fine. Almeno, questo appare facendo una ricerca sulla frequenza delle due frasi:

tengo el ordenador roto: 3420 risultati
tengo roto el ordenador: 30 risultati


----------



## Uticens678

King Crimson said:


> Attendi conferme o smentite dai madrelingua Uticens, ma sembrerebbe che anche in spagnolo la frase corrispondente all'italiano "ho il computer rotto" sia resa con una frequenza molto maggiore ponendo "roto" subito dopo "tengo" invece che alla fine. Almeno, questo appare facendo una ricerca sulla frequenza delle due frasi:
> 
> tengo el ordenador roto: 3420 risultati
> tengo roto el ordenador: 30 risultati


Per prima cosa, grazie di aver risposto! Cercando la frase "tengo el ordenador roto" su google (mettendola fra virgolette) ho trovato 3430 risultati, mentre "tengo roto el ordenador" sempre su google me ne ha dati 1060, quindi effettivamente potrebbe essere che la versione della frase più simile a quella italiana sia più frequente...


----------



## King Crimson

No, per la seconda opzione sono solo 30 (come ti ho indicato) e non 1030, devi andare fino all'ultima pagina per accorgertene. Il che sembrerebbe confermare comunque quanto dicevamo


----------



## Uticens678

King Crimson said:


> No, per la seconda opzione sono solo 30 (come ti ho indicato) e non 1030, devi andare fino all'ultima pagina per accorgertene. Il che sembrerebbe confermare comunque quanto dicevamo


Scusa, hai ragione tu . A questo punto è molto probabile che anche se fosse grammaticalmente corretta, l'ordine delle parole di "tengo roto el ordenador" non sia per niente quello più comune; quello che chiedo quindi è se sia accettabile o proprio sbagliato (fra l'altro ho trovato su google il titolo di una canzone, "tengo roto el corazón", che sembrerebbe confermare che quell'ordine di si possa usare, ma per quanto ne so potrebbe anche trattarsi di un uso dialettale o regionale, o magari di una licenza poetica, quindi per ora il dubbio mi resta). Vi ringrazio ancora una volta per l'attenzione e vi auguro buona notte!


----------

